# Diagnostic Help



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi I posted about my autochemdog the other day, it has since stopped stretching ( yay!!) But is now showing signs of damage ...or mould? It could be due to ph as I am unable to measure the ph ( will be using baking soda and vinegar to test my soil) or light intensity maybe? Any help would be appreciated. I could be being paranoid xD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2020)

No, pH is related to nutrient uptake and unless the pH is way way out of whack, it isn't a pH issue.  I'm suspect of the soil mixture.  What is it planted in?  It looks like bark mulch?

However, on the subject of pH...you are going to need some way to measure your pH.  Using baking soda and vinegar to test your soil may work for tomatoes, but it isn't going to work for cannabis.  You really need to know what your pH is, not just whether it is alkaline or acidic.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Its potting soil with added nutrients mixed with a little bit of perlite, I've poked a lot of holes in the soil to try and create air pockets.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

Do you have a small fan blowing gently accross the plants? It is vey helpful. They like it.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a very big fan blowing near it as I don't want to damage the plant or the delicate setup made of pipes and bin bags XD , however i've bought a proper grow tent and grow tent fan so hopefully that will be better for the little guy


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't ph as I grow organic. but if i did i would listen the The Hemp Goddess. She know her stuff. Lots of good help here.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Yeah I've just ordered a PH probe XD. i blame myself for not getting all of the correct equipment before i germinated the seeds  but I'm hoping It can struggle through, I have other seeds I just feel bad for the plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2020)

Specifically, what potting mix?  I think your soil is the problem.  Poking holes in the soil is not going to help with drainage.  You need a good soil mixture with GOOD drainage capabilities.  It is imperative that cannabis have wet and dry cycles for proper growth.  

Do not get the pH probe that you just stick into the soil--they are not accurate and therefore worse than nothing as you believe that you are checking the pH, but they are so inaccurate that you are not really getting a good reading.

I suggest that you read up on pH so you understand why it is important and the proper way to test and regulate pH in your garden.  You generally do not need to worry about it until you are feeding the plants, unless it is way way out of whack.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

It's this one https://www.therange.co.uk/garden/s.../composting-and-soil/gro-sure-tomato-planter/ , the bottom inch of the pot is filled with marbles and the soil is mixed with perlite to aid with drainage, its a plastic pot with holes in the bottom. Thank you for your help!


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

I sent a message containing the link but its needing approval. Its Gro Sure Tomato planter? you can find it on the range's website the bottom inch of the pot is filled with marbles and the soil is mixed with perlite to aid with drainage, its a plastic pot with holes in the bottom. Thank you for your help!


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

When i press a toothpick into the soil it comes out wet even though i watered it ages ago so it is definitely a drainage issue. Im scared about repotting it again into a new soil as i had to do it as it was to leggy and ive read autoflowers hate being reppotted


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Ive transplanted Autos with no problem before,,besides they are in alot more danger in the soggy wet soil they are in. Just be careful with the Taproot and you should be fine.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Ah okay cool!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Honestly my friend i transplant alot of plants and have never really had any problems. Sometimes they may show a little shock by being a bit droopy but spring back up in no time.
Even when i grow Autos i start the seeds in small containers like i do regular Marijuana plants and move to bigger pots when they are rooted good. Something i have found with Autos is they grow taller and healthier if i give the Taproot plenty room to reach.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh, let's get it out of that soil as soon as you can.  What are your options for soil?  And you will most likely need to add perlite to anything you get.


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

I dont actually have any other soils, everyone is suggesting special cannabis soil but I only really have access to garden centre varieties which arnt really very descriptive it's all just ' potting soil's where I am


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

If I use this soil but mix in more perlite would it work, like 70/30 perlite/soil?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi strack!
I'd go easy on the perlite. It adds lightness and drainage but is not really a component of your dirt as it is inert... if that makes sense. It's a bystander taking up space. It is useful, but you need very little. Like less than 10% to be effective. A little goes a long way!
If you are shopping at the garden center, you can use promix as a base, which has some perlite for fluff, and mix in some bagged compost, which is a very good stabilizer, and helps the soil stat healthy over time while gently feeding both the plants and the good microorganisms that help your roots.
About half n half compost plus your base medium is a safe place to start. Composted leaf humus is the most gentle. If you use composted manure,  cut it down to a quarter to a third of the total mix.
Happy gardening!


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay!!, I'll go have a look around some gardening centres tommorow, thank you very much for the advice !


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

If they have liquid pH indicator drops which are quite cheap,  grab a bottle... you can test the water running out of the bottom of your pots quite reliably that way. I'm a professional chemist and the meter I like to haul around at work  is a very basic but accurate and durable one, made by FLIR/Extech, and is about $175 ( 140 euros? Pounds? Guessing your currency by your spelling ; ) you are in the UK perhaps?) and the replacement probes run about 80 USD and last a year or so. It's a good investment long-term but you can certainly get away with drops while you get yourself going!


----------



## strackcast (Apr 22, 2020)

Aha the nationality detector xD yeah I may  be from the uk but then again its illegal to grow here.. I mean there xD


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

There. Lolol nice.
Cheers mate


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2020)

No, that soil is not good.  You do not want something like that with nutrients in it for tomatoes.  Where are you that you cannot get better soil?


----------

